
Old Falcon 9 rockets done firing their engines will now inflame imaginations - hsnewman
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/spacex-donates-first-stage-booster-to-space-museum-in-houston/
======
who-knows95
i would defiantly travel to see the 9, if i was in Houston. i'm glad to hear
that spaceX is willing to expend some resources to inspire our next Gen.

